

InternMatch raises $4M to bring big data to the college job search - nathanfp
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/11/internmatch-raises-4m-to-bring-big-data-to-the-college-job-search/

======
AVTizzle
"With the new funding, the seven-person company plans to build out its
engineering team, with the goal of using big data to help students and
employers find potential matches."

Sounds like the InternMatch team is orchestrating two great plays in one - a
shifting focus to early employment (beyond just internships) and a matching
algorithm (better matches/placement).

It'll be interesting to watch how this unfolds in the bigger job-market space.
Huge market, huge value, and some strong competition. Best of luck to the IM
team.

------
nityakanuri
Great opportunity to deepen the relationship with students, serving as more
than just a listing board but a guiding partner in answering the ever-daunting
question, "What should I do when I grow up?"

------
maxmarkusen
As a recent grad, I'm glad to hear that InternMatch is gaining more support to
help provide students with job and internship advice and support. Keep up the
good work Omar!

------
baydinalex
This is awesome news. We got 3 top-flight interns from InternMatch this year,
so I can't wait to start hiring full time this way.

------
cobom
Fantastic news. Best of luck to the team.

------
dinesh9
Congrats guys!

Btw - did anyone catch the Thomas Friedman article on internships yesterday.
He's been crushing it recently.

~~~
nathanfp
Right here in case anyone wants to red it:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/09/opinion/sunday/the-
interns...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/09/opinion/sunday/the-internship-
not-the-movie.html?_r=0)

